# Many years ago...



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 19, 2021)

...there was a restaurant in Columbia named Dianne's On Divine and when I was near, I would go there. They've been closed for probably 10 years, but on the menu was a dish they called Grouper DaVinci and I would always get it. After a few times, I decided to try and make a similar dish myself and I've made my version many times since. I don't readily have access to fresh grouper, but any fresh fish seems to work well.

So I made it again tonight and here we go.....

The stars of the show. Fresh speckled trout fillets, local shrimp, store bought sea scallops, shallots, lemon, artichoke hearts, and fresh spinach...







Zest a lemon and chop up the shallots...






All purpose flour seasoned with course salt, fresh ground pepper, and J.O.'s #2. The fillets are dredged in the flour and then I drag them through an egg wash before pan frying in EVOO and unsalted butter...






Meanwhile the wine, shallots, lemon zest, and the juice from a lemon are in a pot on high to reduce...






The fish are put on a rack on a cookie sheet and into the oven to keep warm. The scallops are seasoned with the same salt and pepper as before and a little bit of J.O.'s #1. Pan seared in EVOO and butter...






While all this is happening, the beginning of a beurre blanc sauce is reducing away. After it's reduced by 3/4's of the original volume, time to add the half and half. A little over a pint is what I added. The spinach is being sauted in butter and EVOO and the artichoke hearts are being heated up...






Reduce the sauce by about half and then add 1 stick of frozen butter cut into pats whisking continuously to incorporate and prevent the sauce from breaking...






The shrimp were sauted in butter until pink and time to plate up and eat...






Fresh fried home grown green tomatoes with homemade pimento cheese on the side. Too much food to eat...






I have made this with fresh blue crab lump meat instead of scallops, but really there's nothing about this dish that I would change. This dish is very lemony, can be labor intensive, and requires attention and time management, but the end result is spectacular if the sauce is not allowed to break. Quite a popular dish around here....

Edit to say that the lemon beurre blanc sauce doesn't re-heat well, it will separate. To serve, I put a bed of the sauted spinach on the plate, the fish on top, and then spoon on the sauce. The artichoke hearts are simply heated up.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 19, 2021)

Damn bud that looks awesome and nice write up


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2021)

A+++ man that’s amazing!! I’m bookmarking this for a future project for sure.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks absolutely delicious! You were busy! I'd gladly help with that plate of food though!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 19, 2021)

Damn!!! That looks incredible. I wish I could make something that good! Very nicely done!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this dish with us Smoke. Definitely food [email protected]#n at its best!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 19, 2021)

That looks delicious!  You knocked it out of the park.  Great work.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Damn bud that looks awesome and nice write up


Thank you, Jake.


jcam222 said:


> A+++ man that’s amazing!! I’m bookmarking this for a future project for sure.


Thank you, Jeff. The sauce is what makes this dish.


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks absolutely delicious! You were busy! I'd gladly help with that plate of food though!
> 
> Ryan


Yes Ryan, this dish will keep me busy. My wife actually fried the green tomatoes while I was focusing on the rest.


bigfurmn said:


> Damn!!! That looks incredible. I wish I could make something that good! Very nicely done!


You can make this, no problem.


Colin1230 said:


> Thanks for sharing this dish with us Smoke. Definitely food [email protected]#n at its best!


Thank you, Colin. It does taste better than it looks.


MJB05615 said:


> That looks delicious!  You knocked it out of the park.  Great work.


Thank you.


----------



## forktender (Jul 20, 2021)

You had me at Speckled trout........*But DAMN, that dish looks amazing and right in my wheelhouse!!!
I could eat fresh seafood at least 3 nights a week, I absolutely love it.

Hell of a job brother!!!
Dan*


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 20, 2021)

that looks excellent!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 20, 2021)

GS, WOW!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 20, 2021)

I would dive onto that.  Nice job.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 20, 2021)

Nice write up. Fantastic looking meal. Nicely done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Good looking plate of food. I got a good deal on Grouper Cheeks and have been looking for ideas to cook them...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 20, 2021)

Outstanding looking meal, great presentation, and excellent description as you went through it all. Very well done and I'd love to give that a try.

Robert


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm with forktender. I can eat seafood like that all week! That really looks like something special for you and your family. This is why I know it's good.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 20, 2021)

Fantastic looking dish with a great write up, Like, big Like! We used to look forward to the grouper when we'd go to Mexico every year, now a thing of the past. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

forktender said:


> You had me at Speckled trout........*But DAMN, that dish looks amazing and right in my wheelhouse!!!
> I could eat fresh seafood at least 3 nights a week, I absolutely love it.
> 
> Hell of a job brother!!!
> Dan*


Thank you, Dan. We love seafood and are very fortunate to have it readily available either to catch myself or buy it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> that looks excellent!


Thank you, Jim.


crazymoon said:


> GS, WOW!


Thank you for the kind words.


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I would dive onto that.  Nice job.


Brian, we are very fortunate to have fresh seafood available.


SmokinEdge said:


> Nice write up. Fantastic looking meal. Nicely done.


Thank you very much.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good looking plate of food. I got a good deal on Grouper Cheeks and have been looking for ideas to cook them...JJ


Jimmy, I love the cheek meat from most any fish, but it takes a decent size fish to make it worthwhile to try and remove it. You've got some mighty fine eating with that cheek meat.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Outstanding looking meal, great presentation, and excellent description as you went through it all. Very well done and I'd love to give that a try.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert. It's not real hard, just have to pay attention to the beurre blanc especially when adding the butter at the end. It needs to be served almost immediately.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I'm with forktender. I can eat seafood like that all week! That really looks like something special for you and your family. This is why I know it's good.


It's very special for me to be able to cook for my family as often as I get to which is usually 3-5 times each week. Just having them here makes my day. Thank you.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Fantastic looking dish with a great write up, Like, big Like! We used to look forward to the grouper when we'd go to Mexico every year, now a thing of the past. RAY


Thank you, Ray. I don't get offshore much anymore so don't have grouper available anymore. My fishing/guiding is predominantly inland and inshore now.


----------

